# How to make a more than 7 buttons mouse work ? (Steelseries)

## wichtounet

Hi, 

I've a problem with my mouse on Gentoo. The normal buttons (left/right/wheel and previous/next) work, but the other buttons are not recognized by x. I tried in xev and using them does not do anything. 

I'm running Gnome Shell 3.6. 

I tried configuring /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf to add the device: 

 *Quote:*   

> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>         Identifier "GamingMouse"
> 
>         Driver "evdev"
> ...

 

but it didn't change a thing. I also tried adding these options in the Input class: 

 *Quote:*   

> Section "InputClass"
> 
>         Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"
> 
>         MatchIsPointer "on"
> ...

 

but again, it didn't worked. 

Does someone has a solution to make these buttons work ? 

Thanks

----------

## PaulBredbury

Have you checked Arch wiki.

----------

## wichtounet

Yes, that's what I've followed. Unfortunately, none of the x.org configuration worked.

----------

## PaulBredbury

For the Match<blah> entries, see post.

----------

## wichtounet

It seems to me that it is not a match<blah> problem. If I change the ZAxisMapping my wheel stops functioning, it seems to mean that the match is done correctly on InputClass. 

I would think that it is more of a driver problem. 

I don't know if it is of any value, but if I do "egrep "Name|Handlers" /proc/bus/input/devices", I got three times my mouse, is that normal ? 

I will put the complete output once back at home.

----------

## wichtounet

I used xinput to gather some more information: 

 *Quote:*   

> xinput -list
> 
> ⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
> 
> ⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> xinput get-button-map 8
> 
> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 

 

 *Quote:*   

> xinput get-button-map 10
> 
> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 

 

 *Quote:*   

> xinput get-button-map 4 
> 
> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 

 

 *Quote:*   

> xinput get-button-map 9
> 
> device has no buttons

 

 *Quote:*   

> xinput list-props 8
> 
> Device 'SteelSeries World of Warcraft: Cataclysm MMO Gaming Mouse':
> 
> 	Device Enabled (139):	1
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> xinput list-props 10
> 
> Device 'SteelSeries World of Warcraft: Cataclysm MMO Gaming Mouse':
> 
> 	Device Enabled (139):	1
> ...

 

It seems that more than 7 buttons are recognized in id 8, so that seems like a good sign, no ? So how could I use this only and perhaps filter the other ?

----------

## mir3x

If u added under windows some reconfigure actions for those buttons they just wont work 

( I dont know at least how to make them working, as far as I remember after adding new actions for buttons, xinput shows some new device (keyboard?), u may need to configure it also then)

If u erase all shortcuts for buttons (under windows I guess) all buttons should appear.

----------

## wichtounet

Hi, 

I don't remember configuring special actions on Windows for the mouse, but I can be wrong...

Unfortunately, I haven't any Windows to change anything on the mouse...

----------

